# Angle position sensor



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

I am having problems shifting gears on my 07 Rubicon. I looked at the codes that were blinking and it pointed me to the angle position sensor. I took it off and measured the resistance across it and was only getting ~57-64ohms. THe manual says I should be getting somewhere from 0-2000ohms. 

Is the sensor hooped?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like. We have hinda factory videos covering the esp system exlusively. Good stuff in the downloads area.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

angle sensors r common if u play n alot of mud,sand water. my last rubicon i went through one bout ever 4 months.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i have heard a lot about these angle sensors and their problems, but i have had my 07' rubicon now for almost a year and its got over 2000 clicks on it and i have never had an angle sensor issue. and i ride quite a bit of water/mud.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Ive got one sitting at home for an 07 recon 250.. Hope it fixes it


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Yeah I got everything all fixed up. it was the angle sensor. It was a good thing I had the forum to look at! I can't wait for the snow to melt to get back out on the trial.


----------

